# Millipedes in Wisconsin



## corwin3180 (Apr 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of any species of millipede native to WI that can be collected?


----------



## edesign (Apr 18, 2007)

Apheloria virginiensis
http://bugguide.net/node/view/59315

Narceus americanus
http://bugguide.net/node/view/48

do a search on Google for "millipedes wisconsin"...should be able to dig something up or try contacting the entomology department at the university OR possibly the cooperative extension (i don't know official name, basically a small state funded entity that deals with bugs and plants and helps citizens/farmers/etc out with ID'ing and providing info).


----------

